# The Popsicles Are In Bloom



## qwertyportne (Jul 23, 2014)

Bright lights
Surgical steel
Separation!
Body below
Mind above
Popsicles Bloom?
Dusk to dark
Don't leave the room!
Dawn to daylight
Life resume...

My wife broke her wrist a few weeks ago and needed surgery to repair the break. There's always a risk of death when you are anesthetized so we talked about that a few times and I reminded her of the NDE/OOB (near death and out-of-body) experiments conducted several years ago in an operating room where cardiac surgeries were performed. A researcher put a scrolling message on top of a high cabinet that read THE POPSICLES ARE IN BLOOM. The message was not visible to the patients nor anyone in the operating room. Several patients who underwent surgery that day described floating up to the ceiling but none of them said anything about the scrolling message. You can read more about it here...   NDE Experiment


----------



## Greimour (Jul 23, 2014)

Without the little disclaimer thing at the bottom, I wouldn't have understood your poem. 

With it though, you poem makes perfect sense and made me smile. I always wondered what an out of body experience might be like - then I remembered my life the first time I fell in love. Surely I already experienced it. ^_^

~

On that note, how is your wife doing?


~Kev.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jul 23, 2014)

Nice, liked it.


----------



## qwertyportne (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for asking. She's doing better now but we'll know more Friday when (hopefully) she'll get a more comfortable splint. I wrote this poem after she got home from surgery last week but decided not to post it for the very reason you mentioned. This week, after saving it to my new poems folder, I decided to go ahead and post it with a brief explanation to save it from being just an annoying enigma.


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 23, 2014)

Your title is so unexpected and enchanting---I was not sure what to expect---Not this for sure!
Well done! Peace...Jul

Best wishes to your wife.   OH! BTW---nothing wrong with being an enigma...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 23, 2014)

'Popsicles'  was the only line I didn't get.


----------



## Greimour (Jul 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> 'Popsicles'  was the only line I didn't get.



When the spirit rises up from the body, it should have seen a sign normally hidden from people within the room. The sign reads: "Popsicles in bloom"
When the spirit/soul returns to the body and the body revived; the person may claim to have had an outer body experience. At which point the doctors ask, "What did you see?"
At no point do they ever say anything about blooming popsicles. 


It is explained at the bottom in tiny writing. 

Don't call them Popsicles here in the UK though, we know what they _really_ are. The tongues version of a mouse-trap!

Also Known As - Ice Pops.






qwertyportne said:


> Thanks for asking. She's doing better now  but we'll know more Friday when (hopefully) she'll get a more  comfortable splint. I wrote this poem after she got home from surgery  last week but decided not to post it for the very reason you mentioned.  This week, after saving it to my new poems folder, I decided to go ahead  and post it with a brief explanation to save it from being just an  annoying enigma.



Glad you wife is doing better. Hope the news on Friday is nothing but good.

Best wishes and regards,


~Kev


----------



## E. Zamora (Jul 24, 2014)

It doesn't really work without the explanation, but it does seem like a subject that is ripe for poetic exploration. 

Cheers,

Esteban


----------



## Pandora (Jul 29, 2014)

Popsicles remind me of Tonsillitis something I had often as a kid. Your poem actually remined me of when the Doc wanted to remove them and my Mama said no thank you. Thanks Mom. 

Hope Mrs. Qwerty is mending well, your work always arouses memories for me.


----------

